# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 08:41)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Rog (1 Ago 2010 às 20:32)

Boa tarde,
Aguaceiros pelas vertentes norte da Madeira
Um total de 2,7mm desde as 0h
17,5ºC
98%HR
1020hpa

Min 15,8ºC
Max 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2010 às 22:06)

Boa noite!
Por cá, dia de céu muito nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 20,3ºC
Tmax - 28,8ºC

Actual:
21,9ºC, 74% Hr, 1026,7 hpa


----------



## Rog (2 Ago 2010 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos durante madrugada e manhã num total de 1,4mm

17,6ºC
96%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2010 às 22:31)

Desde Ponta Delgada, reporto céu muito nublado por altocumulus, desde ontem.

Temperatura que ronda agora os 21 ºC, com máxima, certamente, pelos 24 ºC.

O vento soprou hoje mais fraco e não há precipitação.


----------



## Hazores (11 Ago 2010 às 00:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Desde Ponta Delgada, reporto céu muito nublado por altocumulus, desde ontem.
> 
> Temperatura que ronda agora os 21 ºC, com máxima, certamente, pelos 24 ºC.
> 
> O vento soprou hoje mais fraco e não há precipitação.



bem vindo aos Açores Daniel
aproveita bem essa ilha pois ela é magnifica, apesar de eu ser terceirense


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2010 às 02:59)

Hazores disse:


> bem vindo aos Açores Daniel
> aproveita bem essa ilha pois ela é magnifica, apesar de eu ser terceirense



Obrigado. 

É apenas um regresso aos Açores. Já cá vim bastantes vezes e inclusivamente por cá cheguei a morar, há já alguns anos.

É a região mais bonita que conheço, mesmo com tantos milhares de km que faço por mês por todo o território de Portugal.


----------



## Rog (11 Ago 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma manhã de intenso nevoeiro, sigo agora com céu limpo e temperatura a subir.
26ºC e 90%HR.. começa a sauna..
1021hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Ago 2010 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu limpo, muito calor e pouca visibilidade derivado à imensa poeira que circula no ar.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *27.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1019 hpa*
Vento -  *muito fraco S*
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Ago 2010 às 15:58)

Sigo com céu limpo

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *28.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1018 hpa*
Vento -  *muito fraco SW*
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Sigo com céu limpo e muita poeira no ar!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *28.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1017 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NNW*
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## jonhfx (11 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Dia muito quente também por aqui, não sei se é problemas do com o abrigo se foi mesmo real, mas no histórico de hoje tenho uma máxima de 34,7 ºC 
Sigo com 28,9ºc e 23% de humidade.


----------



## Rog (11 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

Boa noite,
Também a norte da Madeira dia muito quente.
Tive uma máxima de 29,6ºC

Nas estações oficiais:

Calheta (Ponta do Pargo): 31,5ºC
Lombo da Terça (Santa do Porto Moniz) 30,8ºC
Pico do Areeiro 29ºC

Sigo agora com 24ºC
55%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Ago 2010 às 23:22)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu limpo

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *25.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1018 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco N*

*Temperatura máxima de hoje -* *29.1ºC*


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Ago 2010 às 08:26)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu limpo e muito menos poeira no ar, comparado com o dia de ontem.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *26.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1018 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*


----------



## Rog (12 Ago 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Noite tropical em toda a ilha. 
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 21,8ºC e sigo com 23,6ºC

às 7h a Calheta (Ponta do Pargo) já registava 29,7ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Ago 2010 às 11:00)

Sigo com céu limpo e um bafo mesmo quente...

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *29.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1019 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*


----------



## Rog (12 Ago 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde..
Por aqui tambem o calor a se fazer sentir.
Sigo com 29,4ºC

No Aeroporto da Madeira registou já *33ºC* às 12h30

A maioria das localidades está com temperaturas médias acima dos 28ºC.. mas curiosamente no dia mais quente, o Instituto de Meterologia ainda não activou o aviso amarelo de tempo quente.


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Ago 2010 às 12:59)

Muito calor!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *30ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1020 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*


----------



## Sunderlandz (12 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

Sigo com céu limpo o que nos dará a possibilidade de vislumbrar a chuva de estrelas que irá ocorrer esta noite.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *26.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1020 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*

*Temperatura Máxima de hoje -* *31.3ºC*


----------



## Knyght (13 Ago 2010 às 09:47)

Ontem em certas zonas devido a exposição directa do sol chegamos bem próximos as 40ºC sendo que as noites continuam bastante abafadas.
Existe alerta Laranja em relação ao vento em altitude mas como estou de folgas não tenho dados em tempo real


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Ago 2010 às 11:41)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e o vento também a marcar presença, o que nos dá uma temperatura bem mais agradável.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *24.2ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1020 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco a moderado NNE*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

Depois de uns dias de ausência devido a férias, cá estou eu de regresso.

Hoje por cá céu nublado por vezes pouco nublado.

Tmin - 20,2ºC
Tmax - 26,9ºC

Actual:

22,7ºC, 72% Hr, 1025,7 hpa.

P.S. - Estive uma semana na Ilha da Madeira, entre 4 e 11 de Agosto e adorei


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Ago 2010 às 11:13)

Bom dia!

Hoje por aqui, mais um dia de verão. Neste momento aqui pela Lagoa em geral o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com mais nuvens nas zonas altas


----------



## Carlos Dias (17 Ago 2010 às 13:51)

*Estive em outubro anos atrás em São Vicente (norte da Madeira) e me lembro que as amplitudes térmicas eram grandes, cheguei pegar 12 pela manhã e 24/25 durante o dia com ceu limpo.....*


----------



## Knyght (17 Ago 2010 às 22:02)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Estive em outubro anos atrás em São Vicente (norte da Madeira) e me lembro que as amplitudes térmicas eram grandes, cheguei pegar 12 pela manhã e 24/25 durante o dia com ceu limpo.....*



Se passas-te do norte prao sul sim isso acontece 
*MiguelMinhoto* fico contente por teres gostado, também conto ir aos Açores um dia destes


----------



## Rog (18 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 20ºC e céu muito nublado com alguma neblina
91%HR
1020hpa

Sinóptica próximas 24h:


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Ago 2010 às 19:48)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu muito nublado, com algum chuvisco e nevoeiro à mistura.
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *22ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1017 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas, pouco vento e humidade

Tmin  19,2ºC
Tmax  26,9ºC

Actual:
22,3ºC; 85% Hr e 1018 hpa


----------



## Rog (19 Ago 2010 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e manhã, um total de 4,7mm nas últimas 24h
Sigo com céu nublado 
19,4ºC
96%HR
1019hpa
min 16,6ºC

Sinóptica próximas 24h:


----------



## Hazores (19 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

bom dia,

a partir de hoje e até meados da semana que vem, segundo o GFS, os Açores têm fortes possibilidades de trovoadas. a ver vamos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Ago 2010 às 21:12)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados pela manhã e abertas pela tarde. Dia humido e quente

Tmin   21,2ºC
Tmax  28,3ºC
Prec. - 4,2 mm

Actual - 23,9ºC, 85% Hr, 1013,9 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e muita humidade. O calor também foi uma constante.

Tmin - 22,7ºC
Tmax - 29ºC

Actual:
24,3ºC, 84% Hr, 1015,9 hpa


----------



## AnDré (21 Ago 2010 às 14:20)

Reparei agora que a 13 de Agosto, a EMA do Areeiro registou uma máxima a rondar os 38ºC.







Esse dia 13 de Agosto, remete ao grande incêndio que houve na Madeira. Terá o incêndio chegado perto da estação e influenciado na medição da temperatura?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Ago 2010 às 15:36)

Boa tarde!

Dia nublado e humido aqui pela Lagoa.

Neste momento o céu vai tentando espreitar entre as nuvens.
Registo agora 26,1ºC e a humidade está nos 83%, o vento é fraco por aqui


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Ago 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Muitas nuvens e humidade

Actual 22,4ºC e 90%

Máxima de 28,7ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2010 às 02:03)

AnDré disse:


> Reparei agora que a 13 de Agosto, a EMA do Areeiro registou uma máxima a rondar os 38ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto interessante André, esse valor em condições normais é impossível, só pode ter sido consequência do incêndio. Analisando as sondagens, no dia 13 já estava a começar a entrar ar frio vindo de norte, pelo que arrisco que a temperatura máxima nessa estação nesse dia em condições normais não tendo ocorrido os incêndios seriam de uns 26/27ºC talvez.


Sondagens Madeira (a estação Areeiro está aos 1510m):

*10 Aug 2010 - 12Z *
850hpa   1555m   21.8ºC    21%

*11 Aug 2010 - 12Z *
850hpa   1600m   25.8ºC     8%

*12 Aug 2010 - 12z*
850hpa   1614m   26.4ºC    26%

*13 Aug 2010 - 12z*
854hpa   1547m   24.0ºC   25%


Isto agora fez-me lembrar uma coisa. Aqui há uns meses nós os dois discutimos um valor um pouco anómalo numa estação da serra da estrela durante uma onda de calor, já não me recordo dos pormenores, talvez meados do século passado. Será que também não foi um incêndio ?
E já agora, nestas circunstâncias, o registo será válido ?


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2010 às 09:45)

Vince disse:


> Isto agora fez-me lembrar uma coisa. Aqui há uns meses nós os dois discutimos um valor um pouco anómalo numa estação da serra da estrela durante uma onda de calor, já não me recordo dos pormenores, talvez meados do século passado. Será que também não foi um incêndio ?
> E já agora, nestas circunstâncias, o registo será válido ?



Estávamos a ver os valores mais altos da onda de calor de Agosto de 2003, onde praticamente todas as estações bateram recordes, quando reparámos que a temperatura máxima nas Penhas Douradas nesse mês tinha sido de 32,9ºC. Valor muito longe dos 36,7ºC registados a 5 de Agosto de 1946 (actual recorde da estação). Até fomos ver as cartas dessa altura. Penso que região estava com uma ISO 25ºC, o que só por si não justificava um valor tão alto. 
Vai na volta e foi mesmo um incêndio.


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2010 às 16:00)

Mínima de *25,2ºC* esta madrugada na ilha das Flores.


----------



## Hazores (22 Ago 2010 às 16:51)

boa tarde

para a próxima semana os Açores, em especial os grupos central e ocidental vão ter a aproximação e passagem de uma frente, que tem tido forte expressão ao largo dos açores (como podemos ver pela imagem de satélite).






tudo aponta para uma semana de instabilidade atmosférica, onde está previsto que ocorram aguaceiros, trovoadas e algum vento, o que se deve destacar é a ondulação.

neste momento à a destacar a os 31ºC registados no aeroporto das lajes (terceira).


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2010 às 20:47)

Chove na ilha das Flores e entretanto a temperatura, que chegou hoje aos 30,4ºC, já baixou para os 25,9ºC.
Provavelmente a mínima de 25,2ºC não se manterá até à meia noite.

De qualquer forma, considerando o intervalo das 9h de ontem às 9h de hoje (intervalo de tempo considerado pelo IM para registos dos extremos), a mínima nas Flores, segundo o ogimet foi de 24,9ºC.

Valor que é superior aos 24,3ºC registados em Angra do Heroísmo/Ilha Terceira a 30/06/1996, e que correspondia ao maior valor de temperatura mínima registada no arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Ago 2010 às 22:07)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá dia de céu muito nublado tornando encoberto agora para o fim do dia. Já chove por cá

Tmin - 22,1ºC
Tmax - 26,2ºC
Prec - 1,2 mm

Actual
23,9ºC, 1016,9 HPA, 95% Hr, 1,2 mm


----------



## Knyght (22 Ago 2010 às 22:18)

Pela ilha da Madeira o tempo esteve claro com alguma humidade e a temperatura a subir.
Em relação aos amigos Açoreanos devem ter atenção no grupo Ocidental principalmente para o anoitecer de terça-feira pelo Hirlam


----------



## Hazores (22 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

boa noite 

começou a chover neste preciso momento aqui pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira.

o calor que se faz sentir junto com a humidade é de morrer...


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2010 às 03:49)

Extremos na ilha das Flores, no dia 22 de Agosto.
Tmin: *25,2ºC*
Tmáx: 30,4ºC
Precipitação 6,8mm.

A mínima deverá ter sido um record.
Quanto à máxima, é também bastante elevada. 
Destaque ainda para a humidade relativa média de 78,8%, o que deve ter aumentado significativamente a sensação de calor.


----------



## Knyght (23 Ago 2010 às 10:12)

Neste momento no Funchal acordamos com céu limpo e sol, temperatura a subir.

Para os Açores continua a previsão de chuva moderada à forte a partir das 20h de Terça-Feira contudo mais incidente no grupo central.


----------



## Agreste (23 Ago 2010 às 16:36)

As últimas previsões colocam o «Danielle» a atravessar o grupo ocidental dos Açores talvez ainda como ciclone de categoria 2.


----------



## AnDré (23 Ago 2010 às 16:45)

A ajudar está a temperatura da água do mar que tem estado bastante quente no grupo Ocidental. O IM tem falado em temperaturas na ordem dos 25ºC no grupo Ocidental. Isso explica também o porquê de temperaturas mínimas altas nas ilhas das Flores e Corvo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Ago 2010 às 22:08)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto. É de Salientar a elevada humidade, que atingiu os 96%

Tmin - 22,7ºC
Tmax - 26,2ºC
Actual: 

23,4ºC, 94% Hr, 1014,8 hpa


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2010 às 09:35)

4 dias complicados para as ilhas dos Açores. Esta depressão vai ficar encravada durante algum tempo com bastante chuva e algum vento forte. Foi de um evento destes que germinou a nossa querida «Grace». 






















Relembrando a depressão tropical «Grace»


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Ago 2010 às 10:52)

Bom dia

Aqui pela Lagoa a chuva cá com alguma intensidade e o céu está encoberto havendo ainda algumas neblinas e nevoeiros nas zonas altas.
Ás 8h30 da manhã locais registava 22,6ºC e 96% Hr, até essa altura já tinha registado 2,1 mm.

É de lamentar que mal vem a chuva as estradas começam logo a ficar cheias de lama, tudo devido à construção das sctus.


----------



## Hazores (24 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

boa tarde,

o IM já lançou o Alerta Amarelo para todo o arquipélago, contudo os grupos Ocidental e central serão os que poderão ser mais afectados pelo mau tempo 


Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores

Acores - G. Ocidental
Amarelo Trovoada Frequentes e dispersas. 
Válido entre 2010-08-24 12:00:00 e 2010-08-25 07:59:59 (hora UTC) 


Acores - G. Oriental
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-08-24 12:00:00 e 2010-08-25 11:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Trovoada Frequentes e dispersas. 
Válido entre 2010-08-24 12:00:00 e 2010-08-25 10:59:59 (hora UTC) 


Acores - G. Central
Amarelo Precipitação  
Válido entre 2010-08-24 12:00:00 e 2010-08-25 07:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Trovoada Frequentes e dispersas. 
Válido entre 2010-08-24 12:00:00 e 2010-08-25 07:59:59 (hora UTC) 

A protecção civil até ao momento ainda não fez qualquer comunicado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Ago 2010 às 15:38)

Depois de uma curta pausa, eis que regressa a chuva que vai aos poucos aumentando de intensidade


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2010 às 15:55)

Para já cerca de 5mm nas Flores.


----------



## Knyght (24 Ago 2010 às 19:51)

Continuo sem entender os alertas do IM... Só saem no próprio dia...
Enfim
Hoje ás 20 a actualização das 12h do Hirlam apontam para




Dia 25 às 08h




Dia 25 às 14h





Indica lendo estás previsões que a depressão atrasou-se e que o pico da precipitação será agora no grupo orientam durante o dia de amanhã.

Mantém-se o


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com periodos de chuva por vezes moderada. Algumas neblinas e nevoeiros nas zonas altas do concelho.

Tmin - 21,6ºC
Tmax - 26,2ºC
Prec. - 16,8 mm

Actual:
23,3º, 95% Hr, 1011,9 hpa


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2010 às 22:49)

AnDré disse:


> Reparei agora que a 13 de Agosto, a EMA do Areeiro registou uma máxima a rondar os 38ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo registo horário esse valor não surge, claramente um erro.


----------



## Rog (24 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 19,5ºC
98%HR
1020hpa

Avisos pelo calor e pela chuva nas ilhas:
As previsões dão conta de próximos dias com muito calor pela Madeira.
O IM já colocou a Madeira em aviso amarelo devido a temperaturas elevadas.
Hoje no Aeroporto da Madeira foi registado 28ºC e na Ponta do Sol 28,3ºC.
Nos Açores aviso também amarelo, mas com a previsão de chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoadas.


----------



## Hazores (25 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Que Falta faz um radar meteorológico!

e o pior é que ele está instalado e a funcionar só que é dos americanos e não nos deixam aceder a ele 

pelo que podemos observar nas imagens de satélite a maior intensidade de precipitação está a cair entre as ilhas Terceira e S. Miguel, contudo, penso que a ilha de são miguel será a mais afectada.

já consegui sentir alguns trovões muito ao longe..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui pela Lagoa o céu encoberto, com chuva. Foi assim durante toda a noite, nas zonas mais altas do concelho há a juntar o nevoeiro. Vento em geral fraco. Na cidade de Ponta Delgada à pouco o tempo estava com tendencia a abrir.
Até ás 8h30 da manhã tinha registado 37 mm e uma minima de 20,5ºC


----------



## Hazores (25 Ago 2010 às 11:36)

bom dia

a noite pela terceira foi muito calma, sempre com muita humidade, mas com pouca precipitação e sem vento.

pelas imagens de satélite a maioria da precipitação passou pela ilha de são miguel.

por agora o céu está nublado com abertas, já para a madrugada de sexta feira está previsto um novo agravamento do estado do tempo.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2010 às 11:37)

Madrugada de 6ª feira. Precipitação acima dos 50mm no grupo ocidental...







Até agora valores bastante banais no aeródromo das Flores...


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

Já é visível a formação da depressão a oeste dos Açores...






Arquipélago dos Açores

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 26 de Agosto de 2010

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se encoberto.
*Aguaceiros fracos e períodos de chuva para a noite.
*
Vento leste bonançoso (10/20 km/h) tornando-se moderado (20/30 km/h) de sueste.

*ESTADO DO MAR:
Mar de pequena vaga, tornando-se cavado.
Ondas norte de 2 metros.*

Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Mínima 19ºC
Máxima 25ºC
Água do mar 24ºC


Previsão para 6ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2010

GRUPO OCIDENTAL

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas,
apresentando-se por vezes encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente FORTES*.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

*Vento noroeste moderado a fresco (20/40 km/h)
com rajadas até 60km/h.*

*Mar cavado.
Ondas norte de 2 metros, aumentando para 5 metros.*


Previsão para Sábado, 28 de Agosto de 2010

Grupo Ocidental:

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente FORTES .*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

*Vento norte MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas
até 85km/h,tornando-se gradualmente fresco (30/40 km/h)
de oeste.*

*Mar ALTEROSO ou TEMPESTUOSO, tornando-se cavado.
Ondas norte de 5 metros.*


----------



## jerg (25 Ago 2010 às 17:54)

Na costa Norte de São Miguel paira uma linda tarde!


----------



## Hazores (25 Ago 2010 às 22:06)

pela ilha terceira, na zona oeste, o dia foi de sol.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Ago 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa dia quente e chuvoso, no entanto a desde as 14h que não chove e o céu apresentou-se com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 20,5ºC
Tmax - 28,7ºC
Prec. - 48 mm

Actual:

23ºC, 86% Hr, 1009,6 hpa


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 23:32)

*Depressão dos Açores*
*(Nomeação do fórum: «Isaltina»)*

Para além do calor no continente, a situação nos Açores é talvez mais importante e interessante. 
Nos próximos dias vamos ter nos Açores uma depressão extra-tropical ou mesmo híbrida, um pouco invulgar para a época, talvez fosse mais lógico apenas daqui a um mês ou assim, depressão que já se está a formar como referiu o Agreste no Seguimento das Ilhas. A depressão sofrerá um cavamento ainda significativo (+.988hpa) e num ambiente de instabilidade atmosférica disponível, alguma humidade tropical e temperatura da água razoavelmente alta com anomalia positiva na região, há mesmo a possibilidade de termos uma transição subtropical, julgo que pelo menos teremos certamente um sistema híbrido com convecção que poderá trazer localmente precipitação intensa. 

*Diagrama de fases:*











*
Temperatura da água e anomalia*












A precipitação chegará até antes do cavamento, já daqui a 24 horas.

*Precipitação GFS*








*ECM e GFS 72 horas*







*Vento e pressão GFS às 72 horas *








*Ciclones tropicais*

E depois desta depressão, ainda a possibilidade do que sobrar dos vários ciclones tropicais no Atlântico passarem nas proximidades dos Açores.



*Panorama ECM do Atlântico às 72 horas:*







O GFS tem o «Gabrielle» em transição extra-tropical a passar próximo do grupo ocidental ainda com vento bastante forte. O ECM tem variado, na última das 12z algo afastado, na anterior das 00z idêntico ao GFS. De qualquer forma, são coisas extremamente incertas nesta altura, a cada saída de modelos as mudanças podem ser tremendas, cá vamos acompanhando.


*GFS 174 horas*


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2010 às 08:55)

Agravamento das condições nas previsões IM para os Açores...

Arquipélago dos Açores

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 26 de Agosto de 2010

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
*Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, que poderá ser FORTE para a noite.*

*Vento fraco (05/10 km/h), tornando-se muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) de sueste, com rajadas até 80 km/h.*

ESTADO DO MAR:
*Mar encrespado tornando-se, grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas norte de 2 metros, passando a sul e aumentando para 3 metros.*

Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Máxima 25ºC
Água do mar 24ºC

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 27 de Agosto de 2010

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
*Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva durante a madrugada, passando a aguaceiros pontualmente FORTES.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.*

*Vento sul FORTE (50/65 km/h), rodando para sudoeste e tornando-se MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 110 km/h.*

ESTADO DO MAR:
*Mar ALTEROSO tornando-se TEMPESTUOSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 3 metros, aumentando para 5 metros.*

Temperaturas previstas para Santa Cruz das Flores:
Mínima 21ºC
Máxima 25ºC
Água do mar 24ºC

Previsão para Sábado, 28 de Agosto de 2010

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros frequentes. Possibilidade de trovoadas.

*Vento oeste MUITO FORTE (65/75 km/h) com rajadas até 100km/h, tornando-se gradualmente muito fresco (40/50 km/h).*

*Mar TEMPESTUOSO, tornando-se grosso.
Ondas oeste de 5 metros.*


O centro de baixas pressões está a organizar-se e parece estar a captar alguma nebulosidade do «Danielle». Talvez isso seja aparente mas os 2 poderão interagir momentaneamente...











O Hirlam atenuou bastante as quantidades de precipitação. Hoje já menos de 30mm durante a madrugada. 






O grosso da precipitação fica a noroeste do grupo ocidental.






Mas o gradiente de pressão (amanhã pelas 20h) não é nada simpático. 972Hpa no zenit portanto o vento deverá ser bastante forte.
















O Corvo pelas 7 da manhã...


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2010 às 09:30)

O Hirlam sugere uma colisão entre 2 vortices por cima do grupo ocidental.


----------



## Knyght (26 Ago 2010 às 09:50)

Bem parece que alguém já fez o meu trabalho do Hirlam que para mim esta sendo sempre o grande modelo para as nossas coordenadas.

Estamos em Alerta Laranja para o Arquipélago dos Açores relativamente ao vento.



> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores
> 
> Acores - G. Ocidental
> 
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Vila Lagoa e em geral por todo o concelho, está aquilo que poderei chamar de "dia mentiroso", pois o céu em geral apresenta-se pouco nublado, com excepção das zonas altas onde a neblusidade é maior. No entanto a previsão de chuva mantém-se.

Quanto a temperaturas e humidade ás 8h30 da manhã estavam por aqui 20,7ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2010 às 12:04)

Alguma interacção entre o «Danielle» e a «_Isaltina_». Pelos menos algumas torres convectivas estão a ser arrastadas pela «_Isaltina_» e todo o sistema parece estar em cadeia, desde a depressão a noroeste da península até ao «Danielle». Isto está a ficar muito interessante...


----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

bom dia 

neste momento ísto está uma grande confusão com os dois nucleos a interagirem e com os Açores no meio.
veremos como isto irá acabar.

pelo que consegui observar nos modelos até ao momento, penso que em termos de percipitação não será nada de mais, o unico senão é virmos do verão.

quanto ao vento e ondulação será de ter em atenção devido à intensidade e direcção, normalmente quando vento sopra de sul, ilhas como o pico e são miguel nas costas viradas a sul trás problemas com o mar a saltar para terra.

agora só resta esperar para ver o evoluir da situação, mas as cartas estão lançadas para uma boa tempestade


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2010 às 12:57)

Para hoje o importante é saber onde vão passar aquelas linhas de instabilidade associadas à pluma tropical húmida e instabilizadas também por forçamentos da depressão. Nas últimas saídas, os modelos apontam que afectaria o grupo ocidental, embora pareça não haver nas cartas um "embate" em cheio, mas só o satélite será para confiar.


GFS






ECM






HIRLAM





*Uma animação desta tarde, das 6z às 11z:*



A depressão em si já apresenta aquele ar característico das depressões híbridas que são relativamente comuns nestas depressões "açorianas", com alguma convecção fraca a circular nas imediações do centro. Amanhã de madrugada inicia-se o maior cavamento da mesma, até 985hpa segundo a última saída do GFS, vamos ver.






Eles não estarão propriamente a interagir muito, apenas o ouflow húmido dos níveis altos do Danielle foi capturado pela depressão dos Açores. Seria bastante interessante, meteorologicamente falando, de um transição subtropical nos Açores, teríamos um cenário curioso no Atlântico.


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

Essa depressão irá afectar o Grupo Oriental?


----------



## trepkos (26 Ago 2010 às 15:59)

Esperemos que tanta chuva não traga problemas.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2010 às 16:49)




----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2010 às 17:41)

boa tarde,

pela ilha terceira o céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo, contudo o vento começa a fazer sentir-se, embora ainda não seja com grande intensidade (aprox. 15 Km/h).

pelas imagens do Climaat podemos observar que nas flores já chove. 

dados actuais nas 
lajes: 
25 °C 
Pouco nublado 
Humidade: 65% 
Ponto orvalho: 18 °C  
Vento: 26 km/h / 7.2 m/s from the SUDESTE 
Pressão: 1014 hPa (A descer)


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2010 às 17:56)

Tem de se estar com atenção , poderá ser apenas um cenário com pouca gravidade mas , também se pode dar o inverso


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2010 às 18:45)

Boas

Pelos açores temos um sistema hibrido...muito similar aquele que serviu de berço á TS grace, do ano passado
É previsto que o sistema se intensifique dada a interacção da pluma tropical com uma ULL com expressão á superficie, actualmente a norte da isaltina e que será absorvida por esta.
Há que prestar atenção á ocorrencia de trovoadas e periodos de chuva forte, assim como aos ventos que podem passar os 100-120km.h segundo o IM e o GFS...tambem o mar pode-se apresentar bastante alteroso.
A altura mais critica será durante a noite de 6f-sab e  na manhã de sabado, sendo o grupo ocidental o mais afectado.


Aqui um artigo da wikipedia, simples e interessante, sobre estes sistemas que apresentam caracteristicas entre os sistemas extratropicais puros e os sistemas puramente tropicais: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subtropical_cyclone


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2010 às 19:42)

*Mau tempo: Governo dos Açores corta acesso ao Pico*

O Governo Regional dos Açores anunciou, esta quinta-feira, a interdição do acesso à Montanha do Pico entre as 16:00 locais (17:00 de Lisboa) e as 15:00 de sexta-feira, por causa da previsão de chuvas e ventos fortes.


A Montanha do Pico, na ilha do Grupo Central açoriano com o mesmo nome, tem 2 351 metros de altitude, sendo o ponto mais alto de Portugal. A escalada da montanha, apoiada por serviços específicos criados pelo Governo Regional, é uma das principais actividades desenvolvidas pelos turistas que visitam o Pico, especialmente no verão.
Na nota em que anuncia a interdição do acesso, a Secretaria Regional do Ambiente e do Mar sublinha que apesar de se prever o agravamento do estado do tempo no Grupo Central apenas para as 00:00 locais de sexta feira importa adoptar a medida com «um período de antecedência alargado como forma de evitar a permanência de pessoas na montanha durante a noite e madrugada».

IOL Diário


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Boa noite! 
Hoje aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de verão com muito sol e calor, com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado. De uma forma geral penso que foi assim por toda a ilha. Vamos a ver o que nos vai trazer o dia de amanhã.

Tmin - 19,7ºC
Tmax -28,3ºC

Actual:

23,4ºC, 83% Hr, 1012 hpa


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2010 às 00:59)

boa noite

começou a chover aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, embora com pouca intensidade
neste momento angra do heroismo regista 23 graus, humidade 88%, vento a soprar de SE a 35 km/h


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2010 às 10:47)

Bastante precipitação durante a madrugada no grupo Ocidental dos Açores.












As linhas de instabilidade estão agora sobre o grupo central.







E a chuva já se faz presente.
Imagem da webcam de Velas em São Jorge:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Ago 2010 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Depois do dia de verão que fez ontem por aqui, hoje o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, no entanto já surgiram durante a  manhã algumas abertas. Quanto à chuva por aqui nada de especial, até ás 8h30 da manhã tinha apenas registado 0,8 mm, a temperatura está alta, 23,6ºC  e a humidade nos 95%. Há a registar o vento que em comparação com os dias anteriores sopra forte.


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2010 às 12:05)

bom dia pessoal

está um belo de um dia aqui pela terceira, com vento e muita trovoada, por enquanto não chove, mas está a prometer.

neste momento a instabilidade está toda sobre o grupo central.


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2010 às 12:50)

depois de apreciar uma boa tempestade (não tive oportunidade de registar o momento) 

para os amantes de trovoadas vejam só as descargas que houve através desta imagens do imap


----------



## Hazores (27 Ago 2010 às 12:57)

neste momento, segundo o IM, o grupo ocidental e central, com excepção da ilha terceira está com a pressão atmosférica abaixo dos 1000 hpa


----------



## Knyght (27 Ago 2010 às 14:01)

Neste momento o mais preocupante será o Vento que deverá estar de moderado a forte no grupo ocidental. Contudo aproxima-se mais a ocidente uma tempestade fortíssima contudo prevê-se que vai-a desvanecendo, é lá para o dia 31 deste mês.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Ago 2010 às 22:35)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma manhã mais ou menos estavel pela Lagoa, a tarde foi de chuva, que por vezes caíu com alguma intensidade. O vento soprou forte durante todo o dia, e o mar continua muito agitado.

Tmin - 22,6ºC
Tmax -26,6ºC
Prec. - 6,4 mm

Actual

23,1ºC, 95% Hr, 1005,4hpa


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

*Açores: transportes aéreos e marítimos afectados pelo mau tempo -* Ao fim do dia, mais de mil passageiros em terra ou a aguardar ligações atrasadas. A Sata declarou cerca de 211 passageiros em terra, afectados pelo mau tempo. Destes, 145 ficaram com voos cancelados, a Sata vai amanhã tentar fazê-los chegar aos seus destinos.
O cenário é pior nas ligações marítimas, há várias ligações da Atlanticoline afectadas, a empresa estima que cerca de 1.300 passageiros vão ficar em terra a aguardar a melhoria do estado do tempo. Durante a tarde de Sexta-Feira esta empresa de transporte marítimo de passageiros ainda tentou efectuar a ligação entre Praia da Vitória e Ponta Delgada, o navio Helenic Wind chegou a sair do porto, mas depois, ao fim de alguns minutos, regressou à Praia da Vitória, onde permanece.
Em São Miguel há ainda a registar o encerramento, por razões de segurança, da estrada entre São Brás e Porto Formoso, na costa norte da ilha, devido à chuva.
*Mau tempo: encerramento da estrada regional entre o Porto Formoso e São Brás -* A Euroscut Açores encerrou a estrada regional entre o Porto Formoso e São Brás na zona norte da ilha de São Miguel por motivos de segurança.
O troço da zona norte da estrada regional entre Porto Formoso e São Brás foi encerrado ao trânsito para garantir a segurança de condutores e viaturas. Na zona já estavam a decorrer cortes parciais de 15 minutos para remoção de pedras, de forma a evitar cortes mais prolongados. A empresa afirma que a forte precipitação que se está a fazer sentir na ilha de São Miguel leva ao encerramento da estrada regional entre as duas freguesias do concelho da Ribeira Grande como forma de prevenção.
O encerramento ao trânsito acontece a partir desta tarde, prevendo-se que a situação deve manter-se até ao inicio da tarde de amanhã, sábado, 28 de Agosto. O trânsito será reaberto após melhoramento do estado do tempo, de acordo com as informações divulgadas pelo Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
Em alternativa, o trânsito ligeiro deve circular pelo interior das freguesias do Porto Formoso e São Brás, enquanto as viaturas pesadas devem utilizar a estrada regional pelo lado sul da ilha de São Miguel. Os condutores vão contar com o auxílio da PSP e reforço da sinalização informando o desvio.
*Açores: mau tempo - montanha do Pico continua interdita -* A secretaria açoriana do Ambiente e do Mar deu já a conhecer que se mantêm as previsões de instabilidade meteorológica para as próximas 24 horas, pelo que continua a interdição do acesso à montanha do Pico. A interdição tem a ver com razões de segurança, e estará em vigor até às 09h00 de Sábado, 28 de Agosto. A partir daquela hora, o acesso à montanha estará condicionado, não sendo autorizadas subidas sem guia.
A situação manter-se-á, salvo indicação em contrário, até às 09h00 de Domingo, dia 29 de Agosto, não obstante estar interdita a pernoita de 28 para o dia 29. O presente AVISO não dispensa o acompanhamento da situação meteorológica, que poderá sofrer agravamento, pelo que, mesmo em situação de acesso condicionado, deverão ser tomadas todas as precauções na tomada de decisão de efectuar a subida à montanha do Pico.
*Açores: mau tempo-"Helenic Wind" voltou ao porto da Praia da Vitória -* O barco chegou a sair do Porto da Praia da Vitória esta tarde, mas, poucos minutos depois voltou para o porto terceirense. Este era o barco que iría fazer a ligação Terceira-Ponta Delgada-Vila do Porto (ilha de  Santa Maria), que, agora, foi cancelada.
O mau estado do tempo que está a fazer-se sentir nos Açores, motiva que sejam canceladas as viajens inter-ilhas. No total, a empresa "Atlânticoline" tem retidos nos portos da Região Autónoma, cerca de 1.300 passageiros.
*Açores: mau tempo também poderá cancelar actividades lúdicas -* O "Festival Azure", que está a decorrer na ilha Terceira, poderá ser cancelado. O vento, que durante a manhã assolou a zona de São Brás, provocou estragos avultados no recinto dos espectáculos. A organização, encontra-se, neste momento, a avaliar os prejuízos e vair decidir se tem ou não condições para continuar e edição do Festival.
Por outro lado, as fortes rajadas de vento que esta tarde se fazem sentir na ilha de São Miguel, impediram que o 16º. Festival de Parapente tivesse continuidade esta Sexta-Feira, 27 de Agosto.
*Chuva, vento forte e mar alteroso, provocado por uma frente que atravessa o arquipélago, está a provocar transtornos a passageiros -*A "Atlânticoline" tem retido na ilha do Faial o "Expresso Santorini", que devia viajar hoje até Ponta Delgada, ilha de São Miguel. Os passageiros deveriam ter embarcado na manhã desta Sexta-feira, mas continuam em terra. Há pessoas inquietas, porque têm ligações aéreas programas, algumas delas para hoje, e não sabem se chegarão a tempo para apanharem essas ligações.
A Antena 1 /Açores está em posição de informar que o "Santorini" irá efectuar o percurso Horta-Pico-São Jorge-Terceira-São Miguel, amanhã, Sábado, a partir das 9 horas da manhã. Entretanto, a Antena 1/Açores soube que o "Helenic Wind", sairá da ilha Terceira às 15h15, com destino a Ponta Delgada e, se o estado do tempo o permitir, viajará até Vila do Porto, em Santa Maria, regressando, depois, a São Miguel. Por sua vez, a lancha "Ariel" não está a efectuar as ligações Flores-Corvo.
Os passageiros podem obter informações, através dos números próprios da empresa ou nos postos do RIAC. Por outro lado, a "Transmaçor", que efectua o transporte de passageiros nas ilhas do Grupo Central- Faial-Pico e São Jorge, já cancelou uma ligação à ilha de São Jorge e não sabe ainda se realizará a viagem programada para hoje à tarde.
Quanto à SATA, não cancelou voos: está a realizá-los com atrasos, e teve que derivar o voo Ponta Delgada/Pico para a Horta, na ilha do Faial.

BertaTavares / Carlos Tavares / Gonçalo Cordeiro / António Gil

RTP/Açores


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2010 às 12:15)

Imagem brutal


----------



## Hazores (28 Ago 2010 às 12:48)

bom dia!

acabou de cair por aqui um aguaceiro, um senhor aguaceiro se dura uma hora... não sei.não...mas haveria grandes problemas.


----------



## mcpa (28 Ago 2010 às 14:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Imagem brutal



Brutal mesmo

Pelos Arrifes céu pouco nublado mas com vento a soprar com alguma intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2010 às 15:11)

Não me canso de ver isto, como a natureza é linda


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2010 às 15:17)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui por Santa Cruz da Lagoa, neste momento céu muito nublado principalmente por nuvens altas, mas também algum sol. Algum vento

Tmin - 22,8ºC

Actual:

26,2ºC, 1008,5 HPA, 77% Hr vento Variando entre SE e ESE a 20 a 26 km/h


----------



## jerg (28 Ago 2010 às 15:29)

Na costa Norte da ilha de SMiguel está uma bonita tarde, acabei de vir da praia. Algum vento mas o dia está com muito sol aqui por cima.


----------



## Hazores (28 Ago 2010 às 17:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me canso de ver isto, como a natureza é linda



esta imagem para mim ainda está melhor do que a outra

PS: se não te importares eu vou copiá-la.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2010 às 17:13)

Hazores disse:


> esta imagem para mim ainda está melhor do que a outra
> 
> PS: se não te importares eu vou copiá-la.



Podes fazer o que quiseres com ela.

Aqui fica o link já agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado com abertas

26,9ºC, 1008,5 HPA, 76% Hr, Vento SE ESE 7 Km/h


Á pouco caíu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1 mm


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2010 às 20:45)

Boas
Estou no Funchal e o tempo tem estado bom, embora com muita poeira e fumo a cotas superiores aos 300/500m.
Hoje dei uma volta pelo lado NW da ilha e havia algum nevoeiro em Porto moniz devido ao fluxo de NE que subia a serra...acontece que essa nebulosidade era prontamente bloqueada pelo ar muito quente e seco que se fazia sentir nas cotas mais altas da ilha...notando-se perfeitamente a diferenciacao entre a camada de ar humido ao nivel do mar e o SAL nos niveis imediatamente acima...toda esta sequidao que tem resultado nos terriveis incendios que teem afectado o coracao da laurissilva
Para terem uma ideia estava tanto ou mais calor no paul da serra do que no Funchal

Outra coisa gira foi eu ter dado de caras com uma estacao meteorologica completa e em bom estado na Encumeada..sera do IM


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Ago 2010 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

Por aqui neste momento céu nublado, 23,2ºC; 88% Hr; 1009,7 hpa; vento SE e ESE a cerca de 33 km/h

Tmax - 27,1ºC
Tmin -22,7ºC
Prec. - 1,2 mm


----------



## jonhfx (28 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

> Outra coisa gira foi eu ter dado de caras com uma estacao meteorologica completa e em bom estado na Encumeada..sera do IM


Se foi  mesmo no alto, perto do cruzamento da estrada que dá para o Paul do da Serra e  onde tem por perto ( a uns 100 metros) umas antenas de telecomunicações penso que seja, dia do rali tentei lá ir mas não dei com vereda/estrada.
Tem estado mesmo muito quente para a zona oeste, a estação do IM da Calheta que fica na Ponta do Pargo registou 32,5ºC e estado sujeita a brisas marítimas é um valor elevado. A minha estação registou 37ºc mas como tou com 2ºC de diferença para a temperatura normal na zona penso que ficou nos 35ºC
Continua é os pequenos incêndios 
Sigo com:
Temperatura:25.9 °C  		 
Pressão: 1018.8hPa  	
Vento: 6.1km/h  	
HR: 42%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

Boa tarde

Neste momento por aqui céu com abertas, algum sol

24,8ºC, 77% Hr, 1012,3 hpa, Vento NW a cerca de 20km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu limpo e um calor insuportável!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *31ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1017 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco SSE*


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 14:15)

Um dado interessante de Funchal:
A tºc subiu assim como o nível de humidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2010 às 15:44)

Muito Nublado

25,1ºC, 75% Hr, 1012,1 hpa, Vento Nw 16 km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Ago 2010 às 18:54)

Sigo com céu limpo.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *29.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1016 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE*

Temperatura máxima - 31.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Dia de céu com muitas nuvens mas com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 22,1ºC
Tmax - 27,2ºC

Actual:

22,8ºC, 80% Hr, 1012,4 hpa,vento NW 17 km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Ago 2010 às 23:36)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu limpo e muito calor...

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *27.2ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1017 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco N*

Temperatura máxima - 31.5ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

stormy disse:


> Outra coisa gira foi eu ter dado de caras com uma estacao meteorologica completa e em bom estado na Encumeada..sera do IM



Essa estação que referes pertence ao Laboratório de Engenharia Civil da Madeira e utilizam equipamentos idênticos aos do IM. 

Por aqui no norte da ilha muito calor, embora um pouco menos que nos dias anteriores devido a nuvens altas. 

Temperaturas máximas:
dia 28: 30,9ºC
dia 29: 30,6ºC
dia 30: 29,5ºC

Neste momento 27,2ºC e 55%HR
1018hpa

Temperaturas máximas ontem na Madeira:


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Ago 2010 às 15:40)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *29.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *...*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1013 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco SSE*

PS: Ontem em São Roque (Funchal), a temperatura chegou aos 32ºC.


----------



## Knyght (30 Ago 2010 às 16:56)

O calor continua insuportavel


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Dia com periodos de céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros

Tmin - 21,1ºC
Tmax - 25,6ºC
Prec. - 0,2 mm

Actual:

23ºC, 79% Hr, 1012,1ºC, Vento W/SW a 6 Km/h


----------



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite, 
Sigo com 20ºC, bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias.
A humidade está nos 43%
1015hpa

Tive uma máxima de 29,5ºC

Na Ponta do Pargo - Calheta chegou aos 31,7ºC.


----------



## cardu (31 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

boas, a partir de 10 setembro vou estar uns dias na madeira e gostaria de saber com que tempo e que tipo de temperaturas poderei contar por essa altura!!!


----------



## Rog (31 Ago 2010 às 17:52)

cardu disse:


> boas, a partir de 10 setembro vou estar uns dias na madeira e gostaria de saber com que tempo e que tipo de temperaturas poderei contar por essa altura!!!



Ainda muito cedo para fazer qualquer tipo de previsão com fiabilidade!

________

Pelas vertentes norte céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Dia mais fresco que os anteriores.
Sigo com 21,7ºC
88%HR
Max 22,2ºC
Min 18,8ºC

No Funchal a temperatura subiu mais do que os previstos 27ºC, atingiu os 30,5ºC às 13h, efeito foehn.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 19:55)

Pelas contas que estive a fazer, o centro do remanescente do Danielle às 18:45 estava a 515 km das Flores, Açores.







Às 12z o ciclone estava numa rota 100km a sul do previsto pelo último aviso do NHC desta madrugada, passando assim um pouco mais próximo. 

O trajecto previsto e o real nesta animação:








De qualquer forma, ainda é muita a distância apesar do campo de vento já estar muito mais alargado do que tem um ciclone ainda tropical, estimo que o centro deva passar a umas 250 milhas (460km) das Flores e Corvo, e atendendo ao HIGH SEAS FORECAST do NWS OCEAN PREDICTION o quadrante sul e sudeste do sistema tem os ventos mais fortes até às 240 milhas, de 40 a 55 kt (75km/h a 100kmh/h) e ondas de 18 a 30 pés (5,5 a 9 metros), não deverá portanto haver problemas de maior.



> .POST-TROPICAL DANIELLE 42N41W 988 MB MOVING NE 35 KT. WITHIN
> 240 NM SE AND S SEMICIRCLES WINDS 40 TO 55 KT. SEAS 18 TO 30 FT.
> ELSEWHERE FROM 35N TO 44N BETWEEN 35W AND 50W WINDS 25 TO 40 KT.
> SEAS 10 TO 20 FT.
> ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Ago 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado, por vezes pouco nublado, vento fraco, dia quente

Tmin - 20,7ºC
Tmax - 29,2ºC

Actual.

22,8ºC, 1013,7 HPA, 76% Hr, Vento WNW a 6 km/h


----------

